# [Risolto] Quando viene chiuso Xorg il sistema si blocca.

## Galanti Davide

Premetto di aver già cercato in diverse guide quali: http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml?style=printable e altre di cui purtroppo ora non ricordo il link.

Possiedo una ATI Radeon 9700 Pro su una architettura AMD64 con kernel 2.6.15.

Seguendo le istruzioni riportate in http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html ho configurato il kernel e installato i driver come da manuale.

Driver Utilizzati: Ultima versione rilasciata.

Il risultato è stato il seguente: Driver installati correttamente e accellerazione 3d abilitata e funzionante.

Problema Riscontrato: Quando viene chiusa la sessione X il sistema si blocca.

Nella stessa guida citata prima, c'è un problema analogo e la relativa risoluzione del problema.

 *Quote:*   

> 4.17   Quando viene chiusa la sessione X il sistema si blocca
> 
> Questo succede di solito se si sta usando il driver Radeon framebuffer, provare a rimuoverlo dal kernel ed utilizzare i driver VESA.

 

Esso però non è il mio caso, in quanto nel kernel non ho usato i driver radeon framebuffer bensì i driver VESA.

Chiedo pertanto se ci possono essere altre possibili cause al relativo problema.

Nel caso non si trovasse una soluzione credo che proverò ad installare una versione dei driver ati antecedente e ad riutilizzare il vecchio fglrxconfig che nelle nuove versioni è stato modificato in aticonfig.Last edited by Galanti Davide on Wed Mar 15, 2006 4:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Peach

 *Galanti Davide wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   4.17   Quando viene chiusa la sessione X il sistema si blocca
> 
> Questo succede di solito se si sta usando il driver Radeon framebuffer, provare a rimuoverlo dal kernel ed utilizzare i driver VESA. 
> 
> Esso però non è il mio caso, in quanto nel kernel non ho usato i driver radeon framebuffer bensì i driver VESA.

 

ok e hai provato a togliere proprio il supporto al framebuffer dal kernel? Anche con i VESA da quel problema: ho potuto verificarlo proprio su una 9700; ora alla chiusura di X la schermo rimane nero ma almeno la macchina continua a funzionare.

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ok e hai provato a togliere proprio il supporto al framebuffer dal kernel? Anche con i VESA da quel problema: ho potuto verificarlo proprio su una 9700; ora alla chiusura di X la schermo rimane nero ma almeno la macchina continua a funzionare.

 

Sinceramente no, non ho provato, ma non mi pare comunque una risoluzione molto vantaggiosa se lo schermo rimane nero.

Altre soluzioni che riportano ad una normale stabilità del sistema e di xorg non ce ne sono?

----------

## Peach

 *Galanti Davide wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   ok e hai provato a togliere proprio il supporto al framebuffer dal kernel? Anche con i VESA da quel problema: ho potuto verificarlo proprio su una 9700; ora alla chiusura di X la schermo rimane nero ma almeno la macchina continua a funzionare. 
> 
> Sinceramente no, non ho provato, ma non mi pare comunque una risoluzione molto vantaggiosa se lo schermo rimane nero.
> 
> Altre soluzioni che riportano ad una normale stabilità del sistema e di xorg non ce ne sono?

 

con l'installazione che avevo fatto era l'unica soluzione accettabile anche se non vantaggiosa (forse è vantaggiosa per il fatto di non dover forzare lo shutdown). L'alternativa è buttare via la scheda (come sai ATI è un po' scema) oppure non usare accelerazione hardware... se cmq la soluzione senza fb "funziona", facci sapere soprattutto se trovi una soluzione alternativa, potrebbe interessare  :Smile: 

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Peach wrote:*   

> con l'installazione che avevo fatto era l'unica soluzione accettabile anche se non vantaggiosa (forse è vantaggiosa per il fatto di non dover forzare lo shutdown). L'alternativa è buttare via la scheda (come sai ATI è un po' scema) oppure non usare accelerazione hardware... se cmq la soluzione senza fb "funziona", facci sapere soprattutto se trovi una soluzione alternativa, potrebbe interessare 

 

Se nessuno saprà darmi altri consigli credò che dopo proverò a fare alcune cose che ho già in mente, e se riesco a sistemare avviserò sicuramente, anche perchè il problema si verifica solamente una volta dato il comando dell'aticonfig.

Quindi credo che se entrò stasera nessun'altro risponderà proverò a riemerge una vecchia versione dei driver che hanno ancora l'fglrxconfig, fare l'xorg.conf con quello e rimettere successivamente i driver aggiornati.

Hai già provato a fare questa operazione?

----------

## ercoppa

anche io su amd64, uso vesafb e ho una 9600, qualche giorno fa ho aggiornato i driver ati (mettendo gli ultimi), il problema che ti succede capita anche a me, ma non sempre (ad. es entro in kde>esco>rientro in kde>riescoe>sistema bloccato con schermo nero). Se non trovo una soluzione, torno a qualche driver + vecchio (che non mi dava problemi)

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> anche io su amd64, uso vesafb e ho una 9600, qualche giorno fa ho aggiornato i driver ati (mettendo gli ultimi), il problema che ti succede capita anche a me, ma non sempre (ad. es entro in kde>esco>rientro in kde>riescoe>sistema bloccato con schermo nero). Se non trovo una soluzione, torno a qualche driver + vecchio (che non mi dava problemi)

 

Ho appena riprovato mettendo una versione vecchia dei driver ati. La 8.18.8 ma non è cambiato nulla, il problema sussiste. Quindi a questo punto dubito anche che dipenda dalla versione aggiornata.

Qualcuno ha risolto questo problema?

----------

## Galanti Davide

Non riesco a capire da cosa sia dovuto ... se qualcuno gentilmente espone le sue idee fà cosa gradita :)

----------

## Bionicle

Ciao,

avevo anche io lo stesso problema ho provato di tutto e alla fine ho trovato una possibile soluzione:

downgrade del kernel alla versione kernel 2.6.14.

Con il kernel kernel 2.6.15 da me non va, non ho ancora capito il problema.

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> avevo anche io lo stesso problema ho provato di tutto e alla fine ho trovato una possibile soluzione:
> 
> downgrade del kernel alla versione kernel 2.6.14.
> ...

 

Con il kernel 2.6.14 quindi hai risolto il problema, lasciando abilitato il supporto per il framebuffer?

----------

## Bionicle

 *Galanti Davide wrote:*   

>  *Bionicle wrote:*   Ciao,
> 
> avevo anche io lo stesso problema ho provato di tutto e alla fine ho trovato una possibile soluzione:
> 
> downgrade del kernel alla versione kernel 2.6.14.
> ...

 

Si, ho lasciato la versione vacchia del kernel che per il momento va benissimo.

Prova e vedi se funziona anche da te.

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Si, ho lasciato la versione vacchia del kernel che per il momento va benissimo.
> 
> Prova e vedi se funziona anche da te.

 

Proverò senz'altro questo pomeriggio :)

----------

## ercoppa

Io uso il 2.6.14 e il problema c'è lo stesso

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Io uso il 2.6.14 e il problema c'è lo stesso

 

Nessuno ha trovato altre soluzioni?

----------

## deneb4

avevo lo stesso problema, guartate l'ultima reply in 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423766-highlight-.html

----------

## toki84

Anch'io avevo lo stesso problema e l'ho risolto installando gli ati-drivers-8.21.7 (masked)

Inserisci nel file /etc/portage/package.keywords la riga:

=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7 x86

e dai un: 

 emerge ati-drivers

 opengl-update ati

riavvia e dovresti aver risolto!!!

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> avevo lo stesso problema, guartate l'ultima reply in 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423766-highlight-.html

 

Ho appena provato seguendo le tue indicazioni.

Risultato: Non è cambiato nulla.Last edited by Galanti Davide on Fri Feb 24, 2006 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *toki84 wrote:*   

> Anch'io avevo lo stesso problema e l'ho risolto installando gli ati-drivers-8.21.7 (masked)
> 
> Inserisci nel file /etc/portage/package.keywords la riga:
> 
> =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7 x86
> ...

 

Ho già provato a mettere più versioni dei driver ati tra cui anche l'ultima disponibile.

Risultato: Non è cambiato nulla.

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Peach wrote:*   

> con l'installazione che avevo fatto era l'unica soluzione accettabile anche se non vantaggiosa (forse è vantaggiosa per il fatto di non dover forzare lo shutdown). L'alternativa è buttare via la scheda (come sai ATI è un po' scema) oppure non usare accelerazione hardware... se cmq la soluzione senza fb "funziona", facci sapere soprattutto se trovi una soluzione alternativa, potrebbe interessare :)

 

Per quanto assurda, ho trovato una soluzione alternativa al non utilizzo del supporto per il framebuffer.

Compilare nel Kernel le seguenti opzioni:

```
Device Drivers --> Character devices --> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree 86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --> [*] ATI Radeon

Device Drivers --> Graphics support --> <*> Support for frame buffer devices

Device Drivers --> Graphics support --> <*> ATI Radeon display support --> [*] DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon support

Device Drivers --> Graphics support --> Console display driver support --> [*] Video mode section support --> <*> Framebuffer console support

Opzionale Logo Linux:

Device Drivers --> Graphics support --> Logo configuration --> [*] Bootup logo --> <*> Standard black and white Linux logo --> <*> Standard 16-color Linux logo --> <*> Standard 224-color Linux logo
```

Avendo abilitato i driver ATI Radeon per il framebuffer e non quelli VESA, modificare in grub il parametro vesafb con il parametro radeon:

Esempio:

```
video=radeonfb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024@75
```

Risultato delle seguenti operazioni: 

La schermata nera se si tenta di uscire da X rimane ma non blocca il sistema ed è possibile rebootare e spegnere la macchina senza forzarla. Il reboot e l'halt se dati all'interno di una console di X non creano problemi e la macchina si riavvierà, spegnerà secondo il comando dato.

Se comunque trovate o avete trovato soluzioni migliori che tolgano definitivamente anche la schermata nera nel caso si tenti di chiudere X, postate pure eheh, purtroppo io non ne ho trovate al momento.Last edited by Galanti Davide on Mon Mar 06, 2006 12:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deneb4

scusate ...ma volete risolvere oppure no?? vi ho dato un link perchè il problema io lo ho risolto.

Basta seguire le indicazioni scritte nell'ultima risposta al link che vi ho dato precedentemente. anzi vi riscrivo tutto :

 *Quote:*   

> Dopo una decina di prove ho risolto il problema con queste modifiche al kernel:
> 
> Device Driver ->Graphics Support -> <*> Support for frame buffer devices ->
> 
> <*> VGA 16-color graphics support
> ...

 

per maggiori informazioni:

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-423766-highlight-.html[/url]

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> scusate ...ma volete risolvere oppure no?? vi ho dato un link perchè il problema io lo ho risolto.
> 
> Basta seguire le indicazioni scritte nell'ultima risposta al link che vi ho dato precedentemente. anzi vi riscrivo tutto :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Dopo una decina di prove ho risolto il problema con queste modifiche al kernel:
> ...

 

Mi spiace, ma io ho già provato queste configurazioni e a me non risolvono il problema :)

Qualcuno ha risolto con quelle impostazioni nel kernel?

----------

## deneb4

io ho risolto, ma in grafic support devi lasciare solo le cose che ho citato sopra, devi levare tutto il resto...

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> io ho risolto, ma in grafic support devi lasciare solo le cose che ho citato sopra, devi levare tutto il resto...

 

deneb4, io ho fatto esattamente come da te citato, ma non risolve il problema, almeno, a me non lo ha risolto, agli altri non sò eheheh :)

----------

## manza

Ciao cari (sono fresco fresco di gentoo   :Wink:  )

Io ho una Radeon 9000 pro agp ed avevo lo stesso problema:

Terminando la sessione di KDE non mi tornava su KDM e si freezava, poi documentandomi su guggole ho scoperto che il vesafb, (come anche il radeonfb) sembra abbia bug con ram superiore a 840MB ed io ho un giga di rimm.

Un alternativa sembrava essere quella di mettere il comando mem=840 sul kernel ma la cosa non mi piaceva   :Shocked: 

Ho ricompilato abilitando il vesafb-tng e seguendo poi l'HOW-TO per il framebuffer.

Ora parte in framebuffer con splash del livecd-2005.1 e KDE non mi da problemi.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/

Nota che il parametro da passare al kernel non è video=vesafb-tng ma video=vesafb

spero di essere stato d'aiuto

ciao

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *manza wrote:*   

> Ciao cari (sono fresco fresco di gentoo  :wink: )
> 
> Io ho una Radeon 9000 pro agp ed avevo lo stesso problema:
> 
> Terminando la sessione di KDE non mi tornava su KDM e si freezava, poi documentandomi su guggole ho scoperto che il vesafb, (come anche il radeonfb) sembra abbia bug con ram superiore a 840MB ed io ho un giga di rimm.
> ...

 

La cosa potrebbe essere fattibile essendo che anche io ho 1024MB di ram.

Quindi per il momento ti ringrazio, appena possibile proverò e ti farò sapere se ho risolto il problema :)

Potresti riportare anche il link dell'how-to per il framebuffer e nel caso ti fosse possibile anche un link che parla del relativo bug? Te ne sarei infinitamente grato.

----------

## ercoppa

vabbè io allora che un 512 sarò un eccezione

----------

## ercoppa

Ho fatto un downgrade ai driver 8.20.8 (sono gli ultimi ad aver fglrsconfig, che io trovo molto + comdo di aticonfige infatti mi chiedo perchè l'hanno tolto), ora sembra che il prblema con X non sia +, come FPS non mi sembra ci siano tante differenze

----------

## Galanti Davide

Io non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere eheh, adesso invece che bloccarsi lo schermo rimane nero ma nulla di più.

----------

## Galanti Davide

Ho letto meglio ulteriori guide sul problema, e il fatto di diminuire la memoria non influisce con questo problema, esso infatti serve solo se lo schermo nero appare, e xorg si blocca, quando lo si lancia e non quando lo si chiude.

In ogni caso alla fine ho risolto mettendo la nuova versione del kernel e gli ultimi driver ati rilasciati.

Metto il tag risolto nel Topic.

----------

## Pancu

ragazzi non so voi ma io non ho ancora risolto.

Ho appena effettuato una nuova installazione di Kde.

Ho un Ati Radeon 9550.Ho provato sia con framebuffer attivo e disattivo ma il problema rimane.

Uso linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r7 e credo sia l'ultima versione disponibile xchè ho installato gentoo su un nuovo pc poco tempo fa.

Uso anche l'ultima versione dei driver ati (ati-drivers 8.18.8-r2).

Che posso fare???

Ogni volta che chiudo Kde, o per riavviare o per chiudere la sessione o per spegnere il pc il sistema si blocca in una schermata nera.

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi chiedo gentilmente, nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi??  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## makami

La tua non è l'ultima versione, se controlli bene vedi che ci sono molte altre versioni rilasciate dopo la tua: http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=ati-drivers$

Prova con una delle ultime, se sarai fortunato riuscirai a risolvere, ormai con ati si va a speranza e basta

----------

## red_michael

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-459380.html

Avevo i tuoi stessi problemi e li ho risolti aggiornando i driver. E' sufficiente che tu smascheri gli ebuild.  :Wink: 

----------

